

The Code Player: Learn HTML, CSS and JS in a New Way - game_man
http://thecodeplayer.com/

======
hardwaresofton
Great idea, you're definitely going to want to get a basic logon working
though, and enable people to upload their own videos (or link to their own on
youtube/vimeo if you dont want to worry about scaling yet) -- and watch it
really take off.

There are tons of tutorial sites on the web, but I'm not sure that there are
some dedicated completely to video, and as minimal of a set up that you have
there... Though you might want to let people do things like search and
categorize (which will be necessary as the site grows) -- Then show top ranked
200 or whatever on the front page

Definitely a good rehash of an idea that already exists, can't wait to see it
grow

EDIT- Scratch what I posted earlier -- given the uniqueness of how the
tutorials work (the sort of code-view vs. current page view dynamic) I'm not
sure if you'd want to put in support for just regular videos, but that would
make it easier for people to upload/contribute... Unless that's not what
you're going for? Though some oral explanation doesn't seem like it would be
too bad of an idea -- would certainly help newer people more

------
tharshan09
Really nice project, quick learning tool! This is the future of web tutorials
:)

I found this on his twitter, you can submit your tutorials here:

<http://thecodeplayer.com/play/add>

------
subpixel
This is super cool. I'd love to know more about how the code
recording/playback works. And it would be really great if people could send in
their own tutorials.

------
suyash
How did you create this tool? Can I use this for my own projects? Is their a
similar tool open sourced on github or so?

------
level09
Nice idea, showing the workflow of the design process can be sometimes very
helpful ..

------
michelutti
Very cool! However, can we send a tutorial too?

------
ssk8ter
This is badass!

~~~
charlieflowers
This is one of the best teaching sites I've seen. Very impressive. I don't
think you need to let people upload their own ... submissions from the general
public are not likely to be nearly as good as the ones you have.

------
hydralist
That is awesome...

